# tarpon hooks



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Both are good hooks. The only problem that I have with the SC17 is it tends to have a shorter shank. This makes it harder to tie your shirmp and other longer tarpon patterns. The Owner Aki fixes this but tends to be a little more prone to bending. The temco is the only one that I have never heard of an issue with, but they are the most $$, lol.

-Richard


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

For those keeping score at home here's sample of each hook... Aki on top, SC17 on bottom, both 4/0. As Richard mentioned already, the Aki has the longer shank and may work better for patterns that require more hook real estate to tie. I tie very simple patterns and don't use snell knots, so either hook would work for me. After fiddling around with them and a pair of pliers I would say they're both very strong. Hard to tell by the photo, but the Aki has a cutting point and the SC17 a needle point, couldn't say which may be better, but they're both sharp as hell.    










first couple flies...









Here I added a Mustad C68SZ to the other two for comparison purposes. Don't have a nekked Tiemco or I'da stuck it in there too. I think you can see from the pic's that the two 4/0's are thicker shanks than the 3/0 Mustad and should be stronger, however the 3/0 is plenty strong for a 20lb tippet, so the other two are sort of overkill in that regard.











Here's a batch tied on the last of my Tiemco's plus the Mustad C68SZ's. The Tiemco's are the ones that the point angle is nearly parallel with the shank.









I'll be trying various flies using all these hooks so hopefully I'll connect on a few and see how they do.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautimus old man..... [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Aaron you're too kind.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

They should be worth at least a couple dozen tarpon. Those flies really look good.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

fishing from land in the ICW today...A nice 40-50 lb Poon rolled right in front of me..Of course, I was using 2oz of lead to get my shrimp down so I didn't have a shot at him, but was a good looking fish!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> was a good looking fish!


Tarpon any size are good lookin' in my book.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice shots!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

those pictures are great!!


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

These are sweet!!!


> For those keeping score at home here's sample of each hook... Aki on top, SC17 on bottom, both 4/0. As Richard mentioned already, the Aki has the longer shank and may work better for patterns that require more hook real estate to tie. I tie very simple patterns and don't use snell knots, so either hook would work for me. After fiddling around with them and a pair of pliers I would say they're both very strong. Hard to tell by the photo, but the Aki has a cutting point and the SC17 a needle point, couldn't say which may be better, but they're both sharp as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

